# Calling TommyJosh?



## treebeardlennon (Apr 10, 2016)

Edit: found him 👍


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

treebeardlennon said:


> Tommyjosh, you out there? I don’t have a way to contact you anymore. We’ve crossed paths a few times, both in the woods and at certification, and we traded instagrams and talked on there. If Tommy himself isn’t around the boards these days, does anyone have updated contact info for him? I’m 99% sure we were hunting mushrooms in the exact same spot on the Missouri-Iowa border today and I’m equally as confident that you passed me on northbound 218 around 3:15pm today lol. If you’re still in the area let’s link up for a hunt tomorrow. Heading back to MN sometime tomorrow afternoon/evening.


Sent you a pm


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

treebeardlennon said:


> Tommyjosh, you out there? I don’t have a way to contact you anymore. We’ve crossed paths a few times, both in the woods and at certification, and we traded instagrams and talked on there. If Tommy himself isn’t around the boards these days, does anyone have updated contact info for him? I’m 99% sure we were hunting mushrooms in the exact same spot on the Missouri-Iowa border today and I’m equally as confident that you passed me on northbound 218 around 3:15pm today lol. If you’re still in the area let’s link up for a hunt tomorrow. Heading back to MN sometime tomorrow afternoon/evening.


Sent number. Text me I will respond quicker


----------



## Jacob6464 (Apr 29, 2020)

Haha awesome!


----------

